# Connman not starting with systemd [SOLVED]

## dsreyes1014

I'm getting an 'exit failure' upon starting connman with systemd.  I'm not sure when this started but systemd can't start connman with 

```
systemctl start connman.service
```

Anyone else having this issue with the latest connman package?Last edited by dsreyes1014 on Thu Jan 28, 2016 6:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dsreyes1014

It won't start on two machines now.  

```
# journalctl -u connman
```

is giving me

```
systemd[1]: Starting Network Connection Manager Daemon...

connmand[225]: Connection Manager version 1.30

connmand[225]: connmand[225]: Connection Manager version 1.30

systemd[1]: Started Network Connection Manager Daemon.

systemd[1]: connman.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

connmand[225]: connmand[225]: Aborting (signal 11) [/usr/sbin/connmand]

systemd[1]: connman.service: Unit entered failed state.

systemd[1]: connman.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
```

----------

## dsreyes1014

Anyone having these issues?  I noticed on Arch they have a 1.30-1.  Should I wait for an update on Gentoo?  I've checked systemd files and tried starting connman with connmand -n but still nothing.  Don't know what to check next with the program.

----------

## ian.au

Did this start after an upgrade since dhcpcd:6.10.0 went stable? If you are on 6.10.0 maybe the below applies:

I'm not having the problem, don't use connman and am batting around 1000 for being wrong in 2016 - (my brain is firmly still on holidays  :Wink:  )- but this looks like it might be related to:

 *Quote:*   

> 2016-01-08-some-dhcpcd-hooks-are-now-examples
> 
>   Title                     Some dhcpcd hooks are now examples
> 
>   Author                    William Hubbs <williamh@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

If you are using dhcpcd you may need to add back wpa_supplicant per the above: That's what I'd try first, anyway.

```
cp /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/10-wpa_supplicant /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/
```

----------

## dsreyes1014

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> Did this start after an upgrade since dhcpcd:6.10.0 went stable? If you are on 6.10.0 maybe the below applies:
> 
> I'm not having the problem, don't use connman and am batting around 1000 for being wrong in 2016 - (my brain is firmly still on holidays  )- but this looks like it might be related to:
> 
>  *Quote:*   2016-01-08-some-dhcpcd-hooks-are-now-examples
> ...

 

Copied those hooks into the new directory and still the same exact behavior.

----------

## ian.au

Sorry, I'm not really able to troubleshoot that for you further, I don't have any systems here using connman.

After copying the hooks back, I assume you restarted the dhcpcd service to pick up the changes before trying to restart connman?

If so, maybe it wasn't this issue at all. Does 

```
# journalctl -p err -b
```

 return anything useful?

----------

## dsreyes1014

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> Sorry, I'm not really able to troubleshoot that for you further, I don't have any systems here using connman.
> 
> After copying the hooks back, I assume you restarted the dhcpcd service to pick up the changes before trying to restart connman?
> 
> If so, maybe it wasn't this issue at all. Does 
> ...

 

Just some btrfs could not find root errors and an eviocskeycode error.  Nothing helpful related to connman other than an Aborting message.

----------

## dsreyes1014

Ok so I downgraded iptables to version iptables-1.4.21 from iptables-1.6.0 and now connman works so the problem seems to be with iptables-1.6.0 not working well with connman-1.30.  I marking this as solved for now.

----------

## infirit

It needs a patch to work with recent iptables, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573174#c1

----------

